# JW007 one set tricep training to failure video



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

As many of you are aware, my goal next year is the 110kg raw british bench press record

Currently I think it stands at 233kg:thumbup1:

Next week im going for 227.5kg (500lb) which will be a PB on my way to 234kg next march april.. :thumbup1:

I thought I would post a video of my new concept tricep training "one set to failure"tm, inspired by BigBear, which I fully expect to yeild impressive gainage\strenghth increases on my way to champion status

DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!!!!!!!!!!

For very very VERY advanced trainers only:thumbup1:

http://www.youtube.com/user/BISTOBRO#p/a/u/0/1ueDlyI90Fs


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Is that your own gym?


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

you scared the sh1t out of me my speakers were at full volume


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol joe that was a well gay vid! i thought i was gna see some hard core shyt but i get some funny looking guy shouting shyt and looking really gay lol


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

BOOM!!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Clearly you weren't training with Nytol with such DISGUSTING form being used :ban:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

This is why my bench is lacking, i havent been doing kickbacks


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

fcuk trying that!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

pmsl excellent

I too was expecting something beastly, but that! lol

now this is where it's at:


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Fuk me you jokers can keep that - not risking an injury at any cost (insane!!!)

Thats HARDCORE


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> pmsl excellent
> 
> I too was expecting something beastly, but that! lol
> 
> now this is where it's at:


OUCH!!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

lol!!! so this is where it's at jw...


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Good luck with the 500lb Bench press, Blitz them triceps hard you will finish the reps makes all the difference on the 1RM


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

looks like too much volume to me.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

subbed

can't see the vid at work, will watch later


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Brawn said:


> Is that your own gym?


My training partners (the camera man) a sh1tty freezing garage type thing

Does job tho 



lolik said:


> you scared the sh1t out of me my speakers were at full volume


Its a Hardcore video\training session, what did you expect 



big_jim_87 said:


> lol joe that was a well gay vid! i thought i was gna see some hard core shyt but i get some funny looking guy shouting shyt and looking really gay lol


Fck off buddy, you cant get no more hardcore than that sh1t, thats the only way to roll 



gumballdom said:


> BOOM!!!


Pretty much sums it up right there


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Clearly you weren't training with Nytol with such DISGUSTING form being used :ban:


Nytol couldnt handle the deep Burn, opted out (as usual)



MarkFranco said:


> This is why my bench is lacking, i havent been doing kickbacks


Seriously mate, I was a doubting thomas too, I ridiculed the exercise for years, to my detriment im afraid to say

Just one "loud" set is all you need to become super hero strong 



benicillin said:


> fcuk trying that!


Takes a real man with heart buddy to perform even just one set of those bad boys, trust me


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

crouchmagic said:


> pmsl excellent
> 
> I too was expecting something beastly, but that! lol
> 
> now this is where it's at:


Im not so sure mate

If you compare amount of noise each of us make, I would suggest that I win, as such a more effective exercise 

Logic really lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigkiwi said:


> Fuk me you jokers can keep that - not risking an injury at any cost (insane!!!)
> 
> Thats HARDCORE


YOU KNOW IT!!!!

Haarcore all the way from now on BOOOOOM



coflex said:


> lol!!! so this is where it's at jw...


Thats how i roll these days mate 



Jimbo 1 said:


> Good luck with the 500lb Bench press, Blitz them triceps hard you will finish the reps makes all the difference on the 1RM


Thanks mate, appreciate it 



a.notherguy said:


> looks like too much volume to me.


Gotta put in the hours

Train hard, lift easy or some sh1t like that


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Thats hardcore JW


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Just watched video.

Have never done kickbacks as they are too hard - but do you think they would be any good for "burning in cuts"? I need to burn me some cuts in


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> As many of you are aware, my goal next year is the 110kg raw british bench press record
> 
> Currently I think it stands at 233kg:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Fcuking hell, 234kg is that all.......................LOL

I thought it would be higher than that.

I recently been banging in just 750ml Test and 500ml Tren E and I got a 202.5kg bench a couple of weeks ago, and I thought I was a wimp in the strength department.

12 reps with 150kg too,

If I banged in enough drugs, i'd maybe in the running for this..........

Fcuk that though, I'm not laying down any gauntlet.

I'm about 108kg BTW


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Fcuking hell, 234kg is that all.......................LOL
> 
> I thought it would be higher than that.
> 
> ...


i beg to differ lol...

video bigjoe...or it didn't happen....you know the rules


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Just watched video.
> 
> Have never done kickbacks as they are too hard - but do you think they would be any good for "burning in cuts"? I need to burn me some cuts in


Kick backs are a compound exercise mate, awesome for mass building the entire body, if want burn in cuts yiou need a high rep isolation exercise such as bench press, high rep staggered leg press are also a great tricep cut burner

Add in some oxy to rip up and your sorted


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you ever thought about a career in comedy?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Fcuking hell, 234kg is that all.......................LOL
> 
> I thought it would be higher than that.
> 
> ...


if you got a 202.5kg bench thats a very impressive bench

Bet you do kick backs all day long

Cabbage-flex is right tho, no vid, no lift

Loser


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

SteamRod said:


> Have you ever thought about a career in comedy?


Was a serious lift lol

Cant get the partners these days


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ha ha brilliant.elbo slightly below parallel.inviting a slight swing into the

motion,but hardcore to the bone,lol i actualy clicked on the other vid

and thought you'd morfed into branch warren pml.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

hahahahaha ****ing LOUD sets... I wouldnt be suprised if thats the next big thing


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

some impresive stuff there mate :beer:


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

lol

Impressive other vids as well love the music for sure,

When are you and Matt due the "bench off"


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

what they did in the elite fts video, is what we frequently do for triceps JW where I train at, my coach manged to go through the whole thing with 140kg!!! Its insane but its great for triceps!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Some hardcore lifting there, good luck with the bench record joe


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Good luck Big Joe, I reckon you'll thrash it easy!!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> if you got a 202.5kg bench thats a very impressive bench
> 
> Bet you do kick backs all day long
> 
> ...


OK, I know the rules. But I aint doing it again for a while, because I seem to be getting injuries. Last bench session I did 150 for 10, then on second set had to get spotter to grab bar because I felt like my shoulder was being ripped apart, lost another week training.

However, we do have a leader board for lifts in the gym, that have to be verified by a staff member. Staff member was spotting at the time.

Also got a back injury, after getting into a scrap and thinking it was a good idea to pick up opponent and hammer throw them, whilst pi55ed. Twisted back to fcuk!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hahaha major bump but that is fcuking funny!

LIGHTWEIGHT BABY!


----------

